# Sticky  Old Names And Synonyms



## memento

Every now and then one of the old names or synonyms pops up. Especially over here in Europe some people on the second-hand market sometimes sell fish under an old name. Maybe just to ignorance or just trying to make it appear more attracktive to people.

So here it is, the list of valid names, old names and synonyms.

*A*
aesopus : synonym to Serrasalmus spilopleura
albus : synonym to Pygocentrus cariba
altispinis : valid name, Serrasalmus altispinis
altus : synonym to Pygocentrus nattereri
altuvei :valid name, Serrasalmus altuvei
antoni : Pygopristis antoni, synonym to Pristobrycon striolatus
aureus : valid name, Pristobrycon aureus
auriventris : valid name, Serrasalmus auriventris

*B*
baratai : Pristobrycon baratai, synonym to Pristobrycon striolatus
bilineatus : Pygocentrus bilineatus, synonym to Pristobrycon calmoni
bidorsalis : Pygocentrus bidorsalis, synonym to Pygocentrus piraya
boekeri : Serrasalmus boekeri, synonym to Serrasalmus rhombeus
brasiliensis : Serrasalmus braziliensis, synonym to Serrasalmus spilopleura
brandtii : valid name, Serrasalmus brandtii

*C*
calmoni : valid name, Pristobrycon calmoni
careospinus : valid name, Pristobrycon careospinus
caribe : valid name, Pygocentrus cariba
Catoprion : One of the genera, being monotypic with Catoprion mento being only species.
citharus : Serrasalmus citharus, senior synonym to Citharinus citharus citharus (Geoffroy Saint-Hilaire, 1809)
coccogenis : Serrasalmus coccogenis, synonym to Pristobrycon calmoni
compressus : valid name, Serrasalmus compressus

*D*
denticulata : valid name, Pygopristis denticulata
denticulatus : wrong spelling of Pygopristis denticulata
doce : Serrasalmus doce, synonym to Serrasalmus spilopleura
dorsalis : wrong spelling on OPEFE, should have been bidorsalis
dulcis : Serrasalmus dolcis, synonym to Serrasalmus spilopleura

*E*
eigenmanni : valid name, Serrasalmus eigenmanni
elongatus : valid name, Serrasalmus elongatus
emarginatus: Pristobrycon emarginatus, description by Schomburgk, probably a Pristobrycon aureus
erythrophthalmus : Salmo erythrophthalmus, synonym to Pristobrycon aureus

*F*
fernandezi : Serrasalmus fernandezi, synonym to Serrasalmus irritans
ferox : Serrasalmo ferox, synonym to Pygocentrus piraya
fumarius : Pygopristis fumarius, synonym to Pygopristis denticulata

*G*
Gastropristis : genus erected by Eigenmann (1915) for Serrasalmo ternetzi (Steindacher, 1908), synonym to Pygocentrus nattereri
geryi : valid name, Serrasalmus geryi, also wrong name for Catoprion mento
gibbosus : Pygopristis gibbosus, synonym to Pristobrycon calmoni
gibbus : valid name, Serrasalmus gibbus
gouldingi : valid name, Serrasalmus gouldingi
gymnogenis: Serrasalmus gymnogenis, synonym to Pristobrycon aureus

*H*
hastatus : valid name, Serrasalmus hastatus
hollandi : valid name, Serrasalmus hollandi
humeralis : valid name, Serrasalmus humeralis
humeralis-gracilior : Serrasalmus humeralis-gracilior, synonym to Serrasalmus rhombeus

*I*
immaculatus : Serrasalmus immaculatus, synonym to Serrasalmus rhombeus
iridopsis : Serrasalmus iridopsis, synonym of Serrasalmus humeralis
irritans : valid name, Serrasalmus irritans

*J
K
L
M*
macropterus : Mylesinus macropterus, synonym to Catoprion mento
maculipinnis : valid name, Pristobrycon maculipinnis
maculatus : valid name, Serrasalmus maculatus
manueli : valid name, Serrasalmus manueli
marginatus : valid name, Serrasalmus marginatus
medinai : valid name, Serrasalmus medinai
melanurus : Pygocentrus melanurus, synonym to Serrasalmus maculatus
mento : valid name, Catoprion mento

*N*
nalseni : valid name, Serrasalmus nalseni
nattereri : valid name, Pygocentrus nattereri
neveriensis : valid name, Serrasalmus neveriensis
niger : Serrasalmus niger, synonym to Serrasalmus rhombeus
nigricans : valid name, Serrasalmus nigricans
nigricauda : valid name, Serrasalmus nigricauda
notatus : Serrasalmus notatus, synonym to Pygocentrus cariba
normani : Serrasalmus or Taddyella normani, synonym to Serrasalmus rhombeus

*O
P*
palometa : Salmo palometa, synonym to Pristobrycon aureus
paraense : Serrasalmus paraense, synonym to Serrasalmus rhombeus
paraquayensis : Catoprion paraquayensis, wrong name for Catoprion mento
pequena : Serrasalmus paquena, synonym to Serrasalmus maculatus
pingke : Serrasalmus pingke, synonym to Serrasalmus elongatus
piranha : Serrasalmus or Pygocentrus piranha, old name for Pygocentrus piraya
piraya : valid name, Pygocentrus piraya
Pristobrycon : one of the genera, having five species
punctatus : Serrasalmus punctatus, synonym to Pygopristis denticulata
Pygocentrus : one of the genera, having three species
Pygopristis : one of the genera, being monotypic with Pygopristis denticulata as only species
pyraya : Pygocentrus pyraya, wrong spelling. Also an old synonym to Serrasalmus rhombeus

*Q
R*
rhombeus : valid name, Serrasalmus rhombeus
rhombeus-marginatus : Serrasalmus rhombeus-marginatus, synonym to Serrasalmus marginatus
Rooseveltiella : no longer used genus erected by Eigenmann (1915) having three species (R.nattereri, R.notatus, R.stigmaterythraeus) to isolate Pygocentrus piraya as only Pygocentrus species because of its rayed adipose fin.

*S*
sanchezi : valid name, Serrasalmus sanchezi
scapularis : Serrasalmus scapularis, synonym to Pristobrycon striolatus
scotopterus : Serrasalmus scotopterus, valid (?) name described by Jardine 1841 (The Natural history of fishes of Guiana.--Part I. In: Jardine, W. (ed.), The Naturalists' Library. Vol. 3. W. H. Lizars, Edinburgh. [Also an 1852 edition, entitled the Fishes of British Guiana, as v. 39.]. The Natural history of fishes of Guiana.--Part I.: [1-16], 17-263, Pls. 1-30. [Fishes on pp. 126-263. Schomburgk wrote the Introduction; Jardine wrote the descriptions, from Schomburgk's notes and drawings.]) Rio Branco, South America. No types known. Genus name in account as S., presumed to be an abbreviation of Serrasalmo.
Serrasalmus : one of the genera, having 27 species.
serrulatus : valid name, Serrasalmus serrulatus
spilopleura : valid name, Serrasalmus spilopleura
stagnatilis : Serrasalmus stagnatilis, valid (?) name described by Jardine 1841 (The Natural history of fishes of Guiana.--Part I. In: Jardine, W. (ed.), The Naturalists' Library. Vol. 3. W. H. Lizars, Edinburgh. [Also an 1852 edition, entitled the Fishes of British Guiana, as v. 39.]. The Natural history of fishes of Guiana.--Part I.: [1-16], 17-263, Pls. 1-30. [Fishes on pp. 126-263. Schomburgk wrote the Introduction; Jardine wrote the descriptions, from Schomburgk's notes and drawings.]) Upper Essequibo River, Guyana. No types known. Genus name in account as S., presumed to be an abbreviation of Serrasalmo.
stigmaterythraeus : a no longer used species Eigenmann described in his erected genus Rooseveltiella. Also Pygocentrus stigmaterythraeus, synonym to Pygocentrus cariba
striolatus : valid name, Pristobrycon striolatus
*
T*
Taddyella : no longer used genus erected by Eigenmann (1915) as subgenus of Serrasalmus.
ternetzi : synonym to the southern population of Pygocentrus nattereri
tizoura : Salmo tizoura, synonym to Serrasalmus humeralis
*
U
*undulatus : Serrasalmus undulatus, valid (?) name described by Jardine 1841 (The Natural history of fishes of Guiana.--Part I. In: Jardine, W. (ed.), The Naturalists' Library. Vol. 3. W. H. Lizars, Edinburgh. [Also an 1852 edition, entitled the Fishes of British Guiana, as v. 39.]. The Natural history of fishes of Guiana.--Part I.: [1-16], 17-263, Pls. 1-30. [Fishes on pp. 126-263. Schomburgk wrote the Introduction; Jardine wrote the descriptions, from Schomburgk's notes and drawings.]). Rio Padauiri. No types known. Genus name in account as S., presumed to be an abbreviation of Serrasalmo.
*V
W
X
Y
Z

References :
see signature*


----------



## lorteti hr

thanks mate for info....great...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Good post. Something like this could get pinned


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ I agree... great list.


----------



## Guest

I also agree, consider it pinned







Great job Lucien


----------



## memento

No problem, I started that list a while ago to create some order in the nomenclatural chaos for myself. 
Most books on piranhas are that outdated, that some of the old names are still used and after getting questions about a "Serrasalmus albus" that was offered on a sales site, I thought it might be a good reference for all


----------



## hastatus

There's a data dump on species nomenclature that would have saved you the trouble. CAS also has all names both historical and current. Of course cited at opefe.


----------



## memento

hastatus said:


> There's a data dump on species nomenclature that would have saved you the trouble. CAS also has all names both historical and current. Of course cited at opefe.


Writing myself is always a better way to learn and remember


----------



## hastatus

memento said:


> There's a data dump on species nomenclature that would have saved you the trouble. CAS also has all names both historical and current. Of course cited at opefe.


Writing myself is always a better way to learn and remember








[/quote]
Be sure you cite source. Makes it more professional.


----------



## memento

Consider it done


----------



## hastatus

Carl Eigenmann was THE MAN!


----------



## Smoke

> There's a data dump on species nomenclature that would have saved you the trouble. CAS also has all names both historical and current. Of course cited at opefe.


A link to OPEFE's list in that (pinned) article would be nice too.


----------



## memento

Smoke said:


> There's a data dump on species nomenclature that would have saved you the trouble. CAS also has all names both historical and current. Of course cited at opefe.
> 
> 
> 
> A link to OPEFE's list in that (pinned) article would be nice too.
Click to expand...

OPEFE is referred to, but I actually used all the species profiles for it - there are historical names and synonyms mentioned in them.


----------



## NARKOTIK

thank you for information


----------



## memento

Small edit - added some names and corrected one mis-spelled on another site.


----------



## memento

The list above is a little outdated...
I'm not going to rewrite it completely for the list of references alone would be longer than the original post.

Updated list can be found HERE.


----------



## pincus

thank you for information


----------



## LdnErin

WOW great information, thank you !!! I need to study this!


----------

